# Microchip for your dog???



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay, Has anyone had their pet micro chipped? I am weighing the options on whether or not to get Nila done. What are the pros and cons of having a microchip implanted in your pet? Can your pets body reject the foreign object placed inside? I have heard that the chip and migrate to other parts of the body. I do live in a small town, and we do not have a animal shelter or dog catcher. Would it be worth it in the long run? Can they actually track the whereabouts of your pet or does the chip only work if scanned?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

what for?this [email protected]# is either at my feet or in her crate.
heck,right now I could kick her in any part of her body without effort.LOL
actually,my ACD is,it's never been used.he went to the pound one time because he was let out of his crate,that had a note "do not open".
when they got him,the lady actually just opened the truck door and asked him if he wanted to ride.that or swim,and he'll melt for you.she was A good old texas girl,she spoke dog and it worked.when i went to get him,he was in the office sleeping under "her" desk,and didn't want to go with me.
if I had A multitude of dogs,chained,I'd think about it.
yet to,were I to have several dogs today they'd be set out in secured runs,top and bottom.
I don't let others handle my dogs unless theirs an emergency,or they are with someone who's freakier than I am about their surroundings.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

I have my dog microchipped. I live in the city so I think it's worth it for me. It doesn't track your dog, I thought that too cuz that would be cool lol. But if someone finds your dog they can scan it and the info comes up. This is the one I have...

Pet Microchip for Dogs and Cats | HomeAgain Pet ID & Recovery Service

They say they use something called bio bond which is an antimigration feature that only this brand (homeagain) has.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I live in a very small town and with out a dog catcher or animal shelter, what good would it do me if no one could scan her ? I don't think anybody around my area has a scanner so I am not sure if I need to waste the money.

I was also, looking at the Home Again Microchips. I wish they could tract your dog via satellite or something so that way if she did get lost I could find her. If the chip is only good for a scanner then I have no way of locating lol!!

Small towns have its blessings and curses lol


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

aprilortego said:


> I live in a very small town and with out a dog catcher or animal shelter, what good would it do me if no one could scan her ? I don't think anybody around my area has a scanner so I am not sure if I need to waste the money.
> 
> I was also, looking at the Home Again Microchips. I wish they could tract your dog via satellite or something so that way if she did get lost I could find her. If the chip is only good for a scanner then I have no way of locating lol!!
> 
> Small towns have its blessings and curses lol


I could be wrong (wouldn't be the first time :hammer: ), but I do believe they have them that can be tracked my GPS.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

i have mine chipped....live in the city, and if she does get away from me, i know that if shes found I wont have to go shelter to shelter looking for her.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> I could be wrong (wouldn't be the first time :hammer: ), but I do believe they have them that can be tracked my GPS.


I thought they did too, I will have to google it lol


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

aprilortego said:


> I wish they could tract your dog via satellite or something so that way if she did get lost I could find her. If the chip is only good for a scanner then I have no way of locating lol!!
> 
> Small towns have its blessings and curses lol


Thats how I was thinking too! I was back and forth on the whole idea like what if someone gets him and doesn't take him to a shelter? Then the chip is useless. But I got him neutered through the ASPCA and they did it for me for free and I got the full coverage for the year. I figure if its safe, then no harm in having an extra precaution. I would hate to think that if he did get loose there was no way for me to find him. Like I said, I live in NYC, someone is bound to get him if that were to happen. We don't have stray dogs here, at least not in my area. Cats on the other hand...lol thats a bit out of control.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

DeeboLove said:


> Thats how I was thinking too! I was back and forth on the whole idea like what if someone gets him and doesn't take him to a shelter? Then the chip is useless. But I got him neutered through the ASPCA and they did it for me for free and I got the full coverage for the year. I figure if its safe, then no harm in having an extra precaution. I would hate to think that if he did get loose there was no way for me to find him. Like I said, I live in NYC, someone is bound to get him if that were to happen. We don't have stray dogs here, at least not in my area. Cats on the other hand...lol thats a bit out of control.


Lol, we have alot of strays and the local parish will do a once every couple of months pick up on strays. I have to say I am a sucker for strays and will feed them. I just don't think it is worth having her chipped if there is no way to scan her. My vet has a scanner but I doubt the person who would ever find her (god forbid she ever got lost) would take her to a vet. I am going to look into one that can track her.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

All of my dogs and cats are chipped. I've never had issues with illness, or the chips moving around. Regardless of where you live it's a good idea to get it done. What if somebody were to steal your dog? What if your dog got out and ran for the hills? There's been tons of instances where dogs have been found hundreds of miles away and also years later thanks to them being microchipped. The rewards far outweigh the small risks IMO.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I have mine chipped. For the price, why not?

I haven't had complications nor have i heard of any.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

jmejiaa said:


> I have mine chipped. For the price, why not?
> 
> I haven't had complications nor have i heard of any.


wow,now isn't that cliche,I'm gonna have to step into this century I guess.
greta response/thought,thanks,
BENDS OVER,GRABS ANKLES,ASK OTHERS TO KICK.hehehe


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi there. Microchips in my opinion are worth it. They are implanted under the skin and can migrate under the skin down to a shoulder blade. When we scan we check everywhere. It does hurt a bit but it's like a shot with a large needle. They must be scanned by someone who finds them such as a vet, etc. 

There are GPS chips that attaches to a collar and you can trace your dog so that is another option. 

Any questions feel free to ask


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

william williamson said:


> wow,now isn't that cliche,I'm gonna have to step into this century I guess.
> greta response/thought,thanks,
> BENDS OVER,GRABS ANKLES,ASK OTHERS TO KICK.hehehe


hehe... .Just like you my dog is always with me, but I would hate it if for some mistake I make and she gets lost and I would never have the chip to rely on...

I always have my dog contained but we are human after all..


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

ALL of my pets are micro chipped.l have a thirteen year old cat whose chip hasn't budged since it was put in. There is always that one time that you wish you had it done. It's Murphy's law. 
Most vets have scanners. I've read stories of dogs who went half way across the country and found their homes because of the micro chip. 
Small town or not. Better safe then sorry. IMO


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> ALL of my pets are micro chipped.l have a thirteen year old cat whose chip hasn't budged since it was put in. There is always that one time that you wish you had it done. It's Murphy's law.
> Most vets have scanners. I've read stories of dogs who went half way across the country and found their homes because of the micro chip.
> Small town or not. Better safe then sorry. IMO


At our shelter we have had such cases. A cat reunited after 4 months, a dog after a few years. I have scanned and found chips, it is very exciting for me to find one. As long as it's registered and owner keeps up to date they can be reunited.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

When they first came out they where not really worth it IMO, but now they are very much so a good idea. All my dogs are getting Mico'd in Feb.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't know if the chips have gotten any smaller since when they first came out or not, but I sure am glad my dogs handle pain better then me! Have you seen the size of those needles???!!! No way I'm letting anyone stick me with a needle like that! LOL!!!


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Don't know if the chips have gotten any smaller since when they first came out or not, but I sure am glad my dogs handle pain better then me! Have you seen the size of those needles???!!! No way I'm letting anyone stick me with a needle like that! LOL!!!


They are still huge. I wouldn't let anyone poke me with one of those either!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

teasha said:


> They are still huge. I wouldn't let anyone poke me with one of those either!


LOL! Still kills me. I'm 6'1", 230, multiple deployments, 7 tattoos and yet I HATE needles. I have to look away any time I get shots and get all woozy when I get my blood drawn!!! Can't even watch a fake shot on a movie! LMAO!!!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

wild_deuce03 said:


> LOL! Still kills me. I'm 6'1", 230, multiple deployments, 7 tattoos and yet I HATE needles. I have to look away any time I get shots and get all woozy when I get my blood drawn!!! Can't even watch a fake shot on a movie! LMAO!!!


I hated the idea of needles,yet in my active addiction,I used hog needles when nothing else was available.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Lost dog found 7 years later, hundreds of miles away | KING5.com | Seattle Featured Video on Demand
This is the most recent from my area.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

jmejiaa said:


> I have mine chipped. For the price, why not?
> 
> I haven't had complications nor have i heard of any.


It increases the chance of cancer.

I have 2 chipped.
I am going to tattoo the others.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

NorCalTim said:


> It increases the chance of cancer.
> 
> I have 2 chipped.
> I am going to tattoo the others.


Actually you are right & wrong

The new Home Again chips are not causing the problems like the ones did 5 years ago.

I have done research on them b/c in many of your Protection Sports you have to either be Micro or Tatts on the dogs. All my dogs are Micro b/c the tattoos that they except are the punch hole type and I am NOT doing that.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> LOL! Still kills me. I'm 6'1", 230, multiple deployments, 7 tattoos and yet I HATE needles. I have to look away any time I get shots and get all woozy when I get my blood drawn!!! Can't even watch a fake shot on a movie! LMAO!!!


Lol Before I had kids it didn't bother me. Now I have to lay down for shots or blood drawn. Can't watch my kids get shots even! But yet I draw blood on the animals and microchip them, etc.  What's wrong with that picture? Lol!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

for those that have questioned whether or not someone who find your dog would get it scanned.. when you get the pet chipped you get a tag that goes on the collar. bailey is chipped through home again and has a yellow tag on her collar that says home again pet recovery service & has a phone number and microchip number on it... well not at the moment bc ive had to throw her collar away & take tags off bc they smell like skunk a## at the moment lol.


----------



## rkj32 (Jul 17, 2008)

first the animals,then people.noway i wont want a chip in me,jmo


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

rkj32 said:


> first the animals,*then people*.noway i wont want a chip in me,jmo


yup run for the hills


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I had to get my boy microchipped to get him out of the pound! I guess its handy for them to scan him if he has been stolen or missing.
Its something we have to do here in NZ or we get stung with a fine, i still have to get my girl done.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Phantom and Adelic are microchipped...I am still iffy...I won't use a company that gives information to other parties (Home again gives theirs to the HSUS). It did save Phantom...someone tried to steal him and they let him go in the town next to mine. Animal Control picked him up and was able to call me. Adelic has AVID and their customer service hasn't been too good. I can't get ahold of anyone on changing her to my name ( I got her this year). Phantom's is through Banfield. I do like it as it runs on two frequencies. There are two that are scannable. I was told that AC uses one while some humane societies and vets use another!

There has been studies showing it causes cancer, which can be a con, but what doesn't cause cancer anymore?


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

SteelRidgeKennels said:


> Phantom and Adelic are microchipped...I am still iffy...I won't use a company that gives information to other parties (*Home again gives theirs to the HSUS*). It did save Phantom...someone tried to steal him and they let him go in the town next to mine. Animal Control picked him up and was able to call me. Adelic has AVID and their customer service hasn't been too good. I can't get ahold of anyone on changing her to my name ( I got her this year). Phantom's is through Banfield. I do like it as it runs on two frequencies. There are two that are scannable. I was told that AC uses one while some humane societies and vets use another!
> 
> There has been studies showing it causes cancer, which can be a con, but what doesn't cause cancer anymore?


ugh too bad there's no way to dig the chip outta baileys back.. shoulda done my research 2 years ago. =\ i hate the hsus.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

rkj32 said:


> first the animals,then people.noway i wont want a chip in me,jmo


This is similar.
Concerns Raised over Use of Computer RFID Chips to Track Preschool Children


----------



## rkj32 (Jul 17, 2008)

CHIPPED PETS DEVELOP FAST-GROWING, LETHAL TUMORS
Owners, Medical Reports Point to Link Between RFID Chips and Cancers in Canines

Highly aggressive tumors developed around the microchip implants of two American dogs, killing one of the pets and leaving the other terminally ill. Their owners --- and pathology and autopsy reports --- have suggested a link between the chips and the formation of the fast-growing cancers.

In the town of Paeonian Springs, Va., a five-year-old male Bullmastiff named Seamus died in February, nine months after developing a "hemangio-sarcoma" --- a rare, malignant form of cancer that strikes connective tissues and can kill even humans in three to six months. The tumor appeared last May between the dog's shoulder blades where a microchip had been implanted; by September, a "large mass" had grown with the potential to spread to the lungs, liver and spleen, according a pathology report from the Blue Ridge Veterinary Clinic in Purcellville, Va.

Originally scheduled to receive just a biopsy, Seamus underwent emergency surgery. A foot-long incision was opened to extract the 4-pound-3-ounce tumor, and four drains were needed to remove fluid where the tumor had developed.

When Howard Gillis, the dog's owner, picked up his pet the following day, the attending veterinarian stunned him with this question: Did you know your dog had been microchipped twice, and that both chips were in or around the tumor?

"While we knew of one chip, which we had put in him at a free local county clinic, we knew nothing of a second chip," Gillis said. "We believe one of them was put in Seamus by the breeder from whom we bought him when he was about nine months old."

By December, the cancer was back --- and the energetic, playful 150-pound dog was huffing and puffing, struggling to walk. Seamus "was 150 pounds of heart," Gillis said in a recent interview. "He wanted to live."

Gillis said he "got the microchip because I didn't want him stolen. I thought I was doing right. There were never any warnings about what a microchip could do, but I saw it first-hand. That cancer was something I could see growing every day, and I could see it taking his life ... It just ate him up." To keep his beloved dog from suffering further, he had him put to sleep two months later.

In Memphis, a five-year-old Yorkshire Terrier named Scotty was diagnosed with cancer at the Cloverleaf Animal Clinic in December. A tumor between the dog's shoulder blades --- precisely where a microchip had been embedded --- was described as malignant lymphoma. A tumor the size of a small balloon was removed; encased in it was a microchip.

Scotty was given no more than a year to live.

But the dog's owner, Linda Hawkins, wasn't satisfied with just a prognosis: She wanted to know whether the presence of the microchip had anything to do with Scotty's illness. Initially, her veterinarian was skeptical that a chip implant could trigger cancer; research has shown that vaccine injections in dogs and cats can lead to tumors.

In a December pathology report on Scotty, Evan D. McGee wrote: "I was previously suspicious of a prior unrelated injection site reaction" beneath the tumor. "However, it is possible that this inflammation is associated with other foreign debris, possibly from the microchip."

Observing the glass-encapsulated tag under a microscope, he noted it was partially coated with a translucent material, normally used to keep embedded microchips from moving around the body. "This coating could be the material inciting the inflammatory response," McGee wrote.

Hawkins sent the pathology report to HomeAgain, the national pet recovery and identification network that endorses microchipping of pets. After having a vet review the document, the company said the chip did not cause Scotty's tumor --- then in January sent Hawkins a $300 check to cover her clinical expenses, no questions asked.

"I find it hard to believe that a company will just give away $300 to somebody who calls in, unless there is something bad going on," Hawkins says.

Having spent $4,000 on medical treatment for Scotty since December, Hawkins accepted the money. But she says it hardly covers her $900 monthly outlays for chemotherapy and does little to ease her pet's suffering.

"Scotty is just a baby. He won't live the 15 years he's supposed to ...I did something I thought a responsible pet owner should --- microchip your pet --- and to think that it killed him ... It just breaks your heart."

Scotty and Seamus aren't the only pets to have suffered adverse reactions from microchips. Published reports have detailed malignant tumors in two other chipped dogs; in one dog, the researchers said cancer appeared linked to the presence of the embedded chip; in the other, the cancer's cause was uncertain.

Last year, a Chihuahua bled to death in the arms of his distraught owners in Agua Dulce, Calif., just hours after undergoing a chipping procedure. The veterinarian who performed the chipping confirmed that dog died from blood loss associated with the microchip.

In another case, a kitten died instantly when a microchip was accidentally injected into its brain stem. And in another, a cat was paralyzed when an implant entered its spinal column. The implants have been widely reported to migrate within animals' bodies, and can cause abscesses and infection.

In 2007, The Associated Press reported on a series of veterinary and toxicology studies that found that microchip implants had "induced" malignant tumors in some lab animals. Published in veterinary and toxicology journals between 1996 and 2006, the studies found that between 1 and 10 percent of lab mice and rats injected with microchips developed malignant tumors, most of them encasing the implants.

For more information on the link between microchips and cancer, please read our report: "Microchip-Induced Tumors in Laboratory Rodents and Dogs: A Review of the Literature 1990-2006"
by Katherine Albrecht, Ed.D. 
VeriChip Cancer Page

To arrange an interview, please contact:
Katherine Albrecht, Ed.D.
Founder and Director, Antichips.com
[email protected]

Bio: Dr. Katherine Albrecht is a privacy expert who has writtern extensively on the topic of implanted microchips. She is an outspoken opponent of implantable microchips, RFID, and retail privacy invasion. Katherine has authored pro-privacy legislation, testified before lawmakers around the globe, written for numerous publications including Scientific American, and granted over 2,000 media interviews. Katherine is syndicated radio host, bestselling author, and the U.S. spokesperson for Startpage Search Engine, the world's most private search engine. Katherine holds a doctorate in Education from Harvard University.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i didn't know they were linked to tumors/cancer. now i don't think i'm going to microchip bella like i had planned. thanks for the info.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

That article says nothing about how rare/ common these occurrences are. The study I read said it is very rare and only associated with the injection site (between the shoulders). I know people have gotten their pets' chips put in other areas of the body since the study came out. 

You can choose to do what you like, but my pets will continue to be microchipped. I've seen what losing a pet and not having it microchipped does. I've also seen how easy it is to get your pet back when it is microchipped. The latter would be my choice.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

:clap:Thanks for all the great information on microchips. I am still undecided on to chip or not to chip Nila. I understand the benefits from having her chipped and I would be devestated to lose her. I also, have a fear of the chip migrating to different parts of the body, cancer and tumors. My husband and I are discussing the pros and cons of chipping Nila.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> i didn't know they were linked to tumors/cancer. now i don't think i'm going to microchip bella like i had planned. thanks for the info.





Pittielove29 said:


> That article says nothing about how rare/ common these occurrences are.


:goodpost: Exactly. Just about every med out there has some kind of side effect. Not everyone will be affected but there is a chance.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

NorCalTim said:


> This is similar.
> Concerns Raised over Use of Computer RFID Chips to Track Preschool Children


The minute something like this is ever introduced into either of my kids schools, is the moment they become home-schoolers again.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> The minute something like this is ever introduced into either of my kids schools, is the moment they become home-schoolers again.


:goodpost: My little girl will start school next year and if they even mention this she will be taught at home!!!! That is crazy, there are to many sexual preditors and crazy people that can hack anything and I do not want anyone tracking my child except me and her dad lol!! Now when she hits teenage years I might have to install one on her car lmfao


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Chip Implants Linked to Animal Tumors - washingtonpost.com
This article has studies included. Can't believe everything the media tells you (the last article was poorly written by a person that doesn't like the microchip and didn't feel the need to provide evidence or case studies). We'd all have to believe Pit Bulls are awful child eaters then. lol


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

aprilortego said:


> :clap:Thanks for all the great information on microchips. I am still undecided on to chip or not to chip Nila. I understand the benefits from having her chipped and I would be devestated to lose her. I also, have a fear of the chip migrating to different parts of the body, cancer and tumors. My husband and I are discussing the pros and cons of chipping Nila.


There is no need to be afraid of it migrating, they cannot migrate to organs and such because the chips are put under the skin. They can go down the shoulder blades but are still scanable.

I have all my animals chipped and my cat has been chipped for quite a while now. I believe the benefits outweigh the risks which are very little anyways.


----------

